# I made the switch.



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

I made the switch from black gravel to sand. I used Mystic White pool filter sand. It looks awesome! Along with the substrate switch I eliminated my main rock selection (which was flagstone, good for stacking) to river rock (I'm a landscaper!) and only made structures in the corners of the tank vs. structures throughout the tank which I used to do. By doing this my tank aggression has been cut in half and the fish instantly seemed more comfortable. Right away the fish started to sift and dig which is cool to watch.

I used about 60-70lbs for my 55gal. A little on the thick side so I'll have to make sure I stir the sand often. It rinsed the sand in a 5gal bucket, half a bucket at a time. It took about an hour total. The tank cleared up fully after the change in a few hours. I already did a small water change today and vacuuming the top of the sand was easy by using a slight swirling motion.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks really nice!! How many fish do you have?


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

Only 4. 2 ob's, 1 blue regal, and the large blue one. I haven't bought any for months because of aggression problems. I was tired of buying fish only to find them dead from fighting.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

The large blue one, assuming that's the fish in the last picture, I think is a Placidochromis Likoma 'Deep Water'. At a minimum, it's definitely a Placidochromis.

Sand looks great BTW :thumb:


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks.

I agree that with you that its a Placidochromis Likoma 'Deep Water'.


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple more at a better angle.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

overstocked!

jk


----------



## jwsland (Feb 11, 2011)

limpert said:


> overstocked!
> 
> jk


 :lol: thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good, the white sand is a big improvement :thumb:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I did the same thing in my tank, I love it so far. Will get pictures once my background is done!


----------

